# New software: Extra features you use?



## Shaun (20 Aug 2011)

The new forum software only really offers forums and PMs, so I will need to find and integrate third-party add-ons for the "extras" we currently have.

Calendar is essential and I have already pinpointed an add-on for that, the same with Member Map, but I need to know which of the other non-forum extras everyone uses so I can prioritise work on finding and testing the most wanted items first.

Thanks,
Shaun


----------



## ColinJ (20 Aug 2011)

I don't (and won't) use Chat. I rarely use Gallery or Downloads but I think they are a good idea. I haven't used Blogs much yet but I probably will at some point and I think that they are a good idea too.

I tried using the poll but an error occurred - there is no 'none of the above' option!


----------



## Crackle (20 Aug 2011)

I haven't really used Gallery, I tend to put pictures elsewhere online and link back to them. Downloads I thought was useful too but haven't used. I saw it and Blogs as a place to put up an interesting ride for others to look at. To that end, I've only just put something in Blogs and rather than a Blog, I saw it more of a journal, a place to put something which might be useful/inspirational to others. I think that is a useful resource, even if it's not used often. Chat of course I'd use and miss if it wasn't there. Through chat, I've got to know a few people I might not otherwise have done. I appreciate it's not widely used and has been a source of trouble, which is disappointing.

Other things I use are the block forums filter, I read status updates, use the quirky friends feature, the notifications if I've been quoted, the pm system is pretty good. I use the who's viewing what online sometimes as well.

Things I don't like: The quirky friends feature, the search function is utter rubbish and the thread tools are poor compared to the old forum software. So is the view new content. I don't find the editor here a problem, better than the previous software for putting in pictures in fact. My spell check doesn't seem to work on it though.

Things I noticed from the last change. All the uploaded piccies in threads disappeared. So any reviews with uploaded pictures had no pictures. I think linked pictures were OK.


----------



## Little yellow Brompton (20 Aug 2011)

It won't let me vote "none"


----------



## potsy (20 Aug 2011)

Status updates and the 'friends' feature I like.
Don't use chat or any of the other add-ons really, maybe the occasional look in the gallery.


----------



## Shaun (20 Aug 2011)

"None" oversight corrected ... 

The "What's new" and search features work differently, and give a lead-in to the content which is quite useful. I'll let you all test drive it nearer the time. The XF developers are also creating a proprietary search application for big boards (_millions of posts_) that should offer almost instant addition of new posts so there won't be the current delays (_and server resource peaks_) that we have with Sphinx updating itself every 15 mins/1 hour.

The layout is visually much simpler so the "look" might seem a little sparse at first in comparison with the current theme, but you quickly get used to it and the de-cluttering is actually quite refreshing. We'll have some previews to make sure we've got the key items covered, and I'll post some how-to videos for the key functions.

The "Friends" feature is different to - you "follow" someone instead. You then have a "news feed" which shows you what the people you follow are posting, and (I'll have to double-check) I think you can get notifications and status updates about them too.

Status updates in the homepage side-bar should be easy to replicate (although I think you'll need to visit someone's profile page to make a comment, so it will work a little differently).

The editor in the new software is simpler too but adding pictures to your posts is simplicity itself - take a look at the video.

Block forums is a feature that currently isn't built-in to the new software, but has been requested and it may be added into the core on the next update due in a few weeks. If not, there are a couple of add-ons that should allow us to replicate it.

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## coffeejo (21 Aug 2011)

I don't use any of the features apart from the photo uploader and the odd PM.


----------



## PpPete (21 Aug 2011)

I visit chat regularly, and have used downloads a good few times. Not tried gallery as I tend just to stuff everything in photobucket in the old way.
I can't be bothered to blog, or (usually) read other people's blogs / status updates. The minutiae of other people's lives.... yawn.


----------



## Fnaar (21 Aug 2011)

I occasionally use gallery and downloads (very occasionally)... rarely look at blogs, and have only strayed into chat by accident.


----------



## Sittingduck (21 Aug 2011)

I use chat a fair bit and quite like the status updates. Don't use Blogs, galleries or downloads though.


----------



## jayonabike (21 Aug 2011)

Chat, and status updates for my poor jokes


----------



## Shaun (21 Aug 2011)

jayonabike said:


> Chat, and status updates for my poor jokes


----------



## I like Skol (22 Aug 2011)

I really like the status bar, it's a good place to shout out any snippets that don't warrant starting a full-on thread. Apart from that the only other functions I use are the regular forum and occasionally visit members profiles.


----------



## Angelfishsolo (28 Aug 2011)

I like the gallery. I used to but will no longer use chat. The other features I have as yet had no cause to use.


----------



## Norm (28 Aug 2011)

I only visit chat when necessary *ahem*  but I'd dearly love to have the old groups thing back.


----------



## Shaun (28 Aug 2011)

Norm said:


> ... I'd dearly love to have the old groups thing back.



Ah, yes, *Social Groups*. I'll have a look and see if anyone has an add-on for that.

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## srw (3 Sep 2011)

I'd love to have an ignore list functionality that hides the whole post, rather than just the post content. Certain posters raise my blood pressure too much to bother with them, and I'm not quite strong enough always to avoid clicking on the "show this post" link.


----------



## accountantpete (5 Sep 2011)

We need an Astrology section so that we can plan our trips.


----------



## StuartG (8 Sep 2011)

Sadly I already spend far too much time on CycleChat (and nearly everybody else appears to spend even more time). I'm adept at quickly clicking it out of sight when my SMT appears.

The bottom line is I don't need more features. I need more time. Indeed the finest improvement so far is the death of P&L. That gave me back part of a life I had not realized I had lost






Oh and its wonderful that since the major upgrade (last year?) you have lavished so much attention in returning the look'n'feel back to near the original. It really has a nice appearance and also feels deeply loved by you Shaun. Thank you. Much appreciated!


----------



## Shaun (8 Sep 2011)

StuartG said:


> Sadly I already spend far too much time on CycleChat (and nearly everybody else appears to spend even more time). I'm adept at quickly clicking it out of sight when my SMT appears.
> 
> The bottom line is I don't need more features. I need more time. Indeed the finest improvement so far is the death of P&L. That gave me back part of a life I had not realized I had lost
> 
> ...




I'm leaning towards initially just enabling the forums; then once everyone has had some time to get used to them, slowly introducing the _extras (I'll need time to convert the data anyway)_.

The layout is quite different but I'll be creating some tutorial videos in advance of the move to point out where all the main features are. I'll also open the test board to let everyone have a play around with it too.

There will be *only one skin* though; based on the current Classic one. It's just too much work at upgrade time to re-hash multiple themes.

As yet, there isn't a mobile specific theme, but I am investigating an alternative solution and will post more about that if it comes off.

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## srw (8 Sep 2011)

Admin said:


> There will be *only one skin* though; based on the current Classic one. It's just too much work at upgrade time to re-hash multiple themes.
> 
> As yet, there isn't a mobile specific theme, but I am investigating an alternative solution and will post more about that if it comes off.



I shall miss CycleChat. I like the vibrancy of blue and orange. You do need some sort of mobile-friendly skin when you change, I suspect - otherwise a lot of people will disappear because the site's too slow.


----------



## Crackle (8 Sep 2011)

What will happen to the blog content Shaun? I might move my one single tour blog into the thread I started.


----------



## coffeejo (8 Sep 2011)

srw said:


> I shall miss CycleChat. I like the vibrancy of blue and orange. You do need some sort of mobile-friendly skin when you change, I suspect - otherwise a lot of people will disappear because the site's too slow.



+1 and +1


----------



## Shaun (8 Sep 2011)

srw said:


> I shall miss CycleChat. I like the vibrancy of blue and orange. You do need some sort of mobile-friendly skin when you change, I suspect - otherwise a lot of people will disappear because the site's too slow.



The alternative I'm looking at is a *free* mobile application for CC'ers.

I'm still in discussions about white-label licensing and costs, but am thinking that the savings from _not_ having to commission _multiple custom skin designs_ can possibly be put to better use by providing a solid mobile platform that won't cost anything for you ladies and gents to download!!  

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## Shaun (8 Sep 2011)

Crackle said:


> What will happen to the blog content Shaun? I might move my one single tour blog into the thread I started.




I should be able to convert it over to the third-party XF blog add-on, but if you'd like to copy it into a thread feel free.

I am also considering leaving the current software open in read-only mode for a while afterwards in case anyone needs anything from it to re-post or recover or move to outside sources (such as avatars, images, videos, downloads, blog articles, etc.)

It's still very much in the planning stage, but I'm firming things up as I go along and hopefully we can bring it all together in a fast and easy-to-use package that most people will enjoy using.

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## coffeejo (8 Sep 2011)

Admin said:


> I'm firming things up as I go along and hopefully we can bring it all together in a fast and easy-to-use package that most people will enjoy using.



Is that your usual chat-up line?


----------



## Shaun (8 Sep 2011)

coffeejo said:


> Is that your usual chat-up line?



Is it a bit _too_ geeky?


----------



## theclaud (8 Sep 2011)

srw said:


> I shall miss CycleChat. I like the vibrancy of blue and orange.



You surprise me! I had you down as a CleanCut or IPBoard man. I'm afraid any orange at all is going to be a bit of a shock to my system.


----------



## srw (8 Sep 2011)

Admin said:


> The alternative I'm looking at is a *free* mobile application for CC'ers.
> 
> I'm still in discussions about white-label licensing and costs, but am thinking that the savings from _not_ having to commission _multiple custom skin designs_ can possibly be put to better use by providing a solid mobile platform that won't cost anything for you ladies and gents to download!!
> 
> ...



Download?!?!?

[Ruth Archer]
Ooohhh Nooooah 
[/Ruth Archer]

My work blackberry doesn't do downloading.

Errrmmmm...


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (8 Sep 2011)

maybe a searchable section or part of the site, where things like spoke calcs, tyre sizes, could run live, perhaps build up some sort of 'toolbox' of cycling related simple programs or dumping ground for good info, if you know what I mean? instead of me going to sheldon's site, it'd be nice to have something similar here.


----------



## Shaun (8 Sep 2011)

bromptonfb said:


> maybe a searchable section or part of the site, where things like spoke calcs, tyre sizes, could run live, perhaps build up some sort of 'toolbox' of cycling related simple programs or dumping ground for good info, if you know what I mean? instead of me going to sheldon's site, it'd be nice to have something similar here.



The new software allows for "pages" to be created within the forum structure, but there is also a third-party portal application that might suit it better.

I bought an extension package for _this_ software in order to create a "library" section for CC, but never could get my head around how to publish content with it so abandoned the project.

Hopefully we can pick it up again in the new software.

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## MisterTea (8 Sep 2011)

Could we please




have a way in which users can post/search for partners by UK region. I regularly trawl through the informal partners section and would prefer to be able to search by county or region. as an example: I would not want to see posts for London rides if I live in the north of Scotland, or elsewhere..


----------



## Shaun (9 Sep 2011)

MisterTea said:


> Could we please
> 
> 
> 
> have a way in which users can post/search for partners by UK region. I regularly trawl through the informal partners section and would prefer to be able to search by county or region. as an example: I would not want to see posts for London rides if I live in the north of Scotland, or elsewhere..



Yes, it's on the to-do list 

Cheers,
Shaun


----------

